# Equestrian Themed Shirt Designsfor My CafePress Store!



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think your link doesn't work :wink:


----------



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

OH NO! hmmmm....

try:

www.cafepress.com/eighteenhands


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

EighteenHands said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> For those of you who have been following my threads or viewed my profile, I am the founder of a resource center for plus sized riders. I have recently added a CafePress store to my repetoire and I would like to ask for your help!
> 
> ...


 
I like the horse play on words, breed stuff and cartoon horses.


----------



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

ok, I'll work on that!!! 

For those of you interested I'm trying to put together some plus-sized equestrian themed t-shirts and I'm looking for suggestions. What would you like to see? What breed to do ride? 

plus size equestrain themed t-shirts now available at www.cafepress.com/eighteenhands up to sixe 5X.

xoxo

~lizzy


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I LIKE IT ALL.... I LIKE ALOT OF INDIAN ON/WITH HORSE ALSO. THERE IS A COMPANY I BUY ALL THE TIME, "THE MOUNTAIN" THEY HAVE BEAUTIFUL PICS ON T'S, ANY ANIMAL, SCENERY. BESIDES THE PICS, I LIKE THAT THE TSHIRTS ARE NOT A SOLID COLOR, NOT TIE-DYE, BUT COLOR IS KRINKLY LOOKING.... BEING A BIG GIRL... NO MATTER WHAT I EAT... IT LANDS ON MY BOOBS!!! THIS HIDES THE SPOT! LOL Mountain T-Shirts: Home Of The Hottest T-Shirt On The Planet, Three Wolf Moon! THEY NOW HAVE THEM AT WALMART...

NOT TRYING TO TAKE BUSINESS FROM YOU, JUST SHOWING YOU WHAT I LIKE.... AND I LIKE THE FUNNY ONES ALSO.


----------

